# Wounded warriors snubbed at Walter Reed dining hall



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

This is just wrong.

Insult to Injury: Wounded warriors snubbed at Walter Reed dining hall


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Thankfully cooler heads prevailed and it was reopened today.

I wonder what how many meal vouchers one of the many vacations would pay for?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Argh! Makes me want to choke a b****!

Seriously. It does.

How about we stop dropping million dollar smart bombs on mud huts and pay for what these guys and gals need?


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> Argh! Makes me want to choke a b****! ....


Agreed, and let's see a so called "Commanding Officer" relieved from his command.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Typical of this administration
Commander and Chief sets the standard for all Offices below him..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Thankfully cooler heads prevailed and it was reopened today.
> 
> I wonder what how many meal vouchers one of the many vacations would pay for?


Did you know the US Senate has it's own barbershop, complete with barbers that are paid $80,000 per year? That's a few meals right there.

The "Perfumed Princes of the Potomac" have absolutely no shame. After WWII a very large percentage of lawmakers were veterans. Today? Maybe a total of twenty between both houses.

My Brothers - we have to stick together and help each other. Just like we did when we were in, we have to carry our own, both veteran and those still serving. Nobody else will step up. Join a veteran's service organization - VFW, American Legion, Vietnam Veterans of America (we fight for current vets, too). Together we can hold politicians feet to the fire. That is what our national leadership does in Washington.
My dues and my voice help. Does yours?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I confess, I have not yet joined VFW or American Legion. I guess I need to get off my ass and do so, although I am a memeber of DAV and another very branch and community specific national organization, but it isn 't large enough to carry much of a voter based voice. Doesn't stop us from bitchin' though

My wife's Grandfather was a WWII vet and held National and State Office in American Legion. Their lives were centered on the organization and it's activities for years on end. I rekon I'm about the last bearer to carry that Standard forward in the family.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I confess, I have not yet joined VFW or American Legion. I guess I need to get off my ass and do so, although I am a memeber of DAV and another very branch and community specific national organization, but it isn 't large enough to carry much of a voter based voice. Doesn't stop us from bitchin' though
> 
> My wife's Grandfather was a WWII vet and held National and State Office in American Legion. Their lives were centered on the organization and it's activities for years on end. I rekon I'm about the last bearer to carry that Standard forward in the family.


You and me both. To short change those who have given so much... Contemptible!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I confess, I have not yet joined VFW or American Legion. I guess I need to get off my ass and do so, although I am a memeber of DAV and another very branch and community specific national organization, but it isn 't large enough to carry much of a voter based voice. Doesn't stop us from bitchin' though
> 
> My wife's Grandfather was a WWII vet and held National and State Office in American Legion. Their lives were centered on the organization and it's activities for years on end. I rekon I'm about the last bearer to carry that Standard forward in the family.


VFW and Legion has been greatly influenced by the current administration also.; To the point of pretty much being useless.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

How so?
Give me an example or two.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sad state of affairs indeed. The money our government waste and gives away, then to turn it's back on young men and women who have gave so much to our country, sickening.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The more things change, the more they remain the same:
"There must be a screw loose somewhere when Uncle Sam's soldiers, backed by a country of unlimited resources, are allowed to starve on transports and compelled to depend on charity for food when they land upon our shores."
East Hampton Star, editorial, August 26, 1898

No, I did not mistype the date. 1898. 115 years ago next week.

The book The Wages Of War by Richard Severo & Lewis Milford (touchstone, 1990) points out quite clearly how "From the Revolutionary War patriots to Vietnam veterans, the history of America's returning warriors is - with the exception of WWII - one of government indifference and public apathy and hostility."


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Come on guys the doggy (BO) needs a special flight to Kennebuncport (wp)


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Who's idea was this in the first place? If this decision was overturned, great, but you know what? Somebody thought it was a good idea and that person needs to know it's NOT OK. They need to be removed... period.

So, does anyone know how to go about finding out who was responsible for this in the first place?

Was this measure voted on? How do we get the voting record to see who supported it?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Probably the same one's that said we couldn't afford to protect our ambassador in Libya. Saw how that went - no one got fired their either.



Prepadoodle said:


> Who's idea was this in the first place? If this decision was overturned, great, but you know what? Somebody thought it was a good idea and that person needs to know it's NOT OK. They need to be removed... period.
> 
> So, does anyone know how to go about finding out who was responsible for this in the first place?
> 
> Was this measure voted on? How do we get the voting record to see who supported it?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Probably the same one's that said we couldn't afford to protect our ambassador in Libya. Saw how that went - no one got fired their either.


When irresponsible people are told to be responsible and cut fat they react in irresponsible ways. That is the first sign of who meets not to be laid off but fired.

I knew we would get on the same page about something.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I think the initial decision to close the cafeteria was the CO at Walter Reed. His reasoning was the Vets, all amputees trying to recover and adjust along with any family member that may be with them, could "simply go to the main cafeteria which is located across the campus of Walter Reed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you have ever been to Walter reed you would know it is filled with civilian government employees.
Many not only do not like service members they hate them.
They come to work each day with one thing one their mind ...do as little as they can.
There is the rare exception but they never last.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If you have ever been to Walter reed you would know it is filled with civilian government employees.
> Many not only do not like service members they hate them.
> They come to work each day with one thing one their mind ...do as little as they can.
> There is the rare exception but they never last.


I have been to Walter Reed...best care I ever got and there are incredible people doing work few could.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The orthopedic surgeon who did two total knee replacements on my wife was a 25 year Army doctor who worked at Walter Reed. His work with the Rangers who got torn up in Somalia (remember Blackhawk Down?) earned him the title Honorary Ranger. The man is a total professional and every one of his staff, from his surgical partners to his physical therapists to the ladies on the front desk is expected to perform well. Quite a few are ex-service, for example the guy who runs the home visit nursing program was a Ranger medic.
One of his partners rebuilt my shoulder. 
Excellent, excellent.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

They are welcome at my house for dinner anytime.


----------

